# Rest in peace my companion RIP...http://www.fishforums.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Sadly, yesterday I found my Albino Emerald Green Cory dead on his back. He had been with me for 4 years. He had been my ALLTIME FAVORITE FISH EVEN OVER MY BETTAS (hopefully my bettas don't hear that) and his name was Rocket. He died 5/14/11. Does anyone know a cory's life span so I can know he lived a long fishy life?????


----------

